# Really, the girl is just going to worry me. Lump in Hope's groin.



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Found it last night. She is my only one who does not like being on her back so seeing her belly is less frequent than the others. She is far less flexible than the others as well.

The lump is soft and very moveable. Feels much more cyst like than her other benign growths/lumps.

Called vet. Hoped to get her in now the minute they opened (so Ruby would not have to miss her class) but they are booked except 10:00 and they close at noon on Saturdays. So, no class for Ruby today.

I am really torn if he wishes to needle biopsy it. It is in a very tender area although she lets me touch and move it and it is causing her no pain.

This girl is going to worry me to bits!

She has an appointment on February 27 to see a well acclaimed Holistic vet in our area (she was a traditional vet for 30 years previous). That, after pages of paperwork/history, was the soonest that she could be seen. 

So, here we go again. I really had hope to keep her off antibiotics for a bit. I'll be stopping to get probiotics if he does prescribe.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

good luck, i hope its not anything bad., its so good you are getting it looked at right away. what a good mom you are! i wish we had a good holistic vet in my area. i have researched it and cant come up with anything


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

It may be a cyst that has abcessed...If so, an ultrasound should help determine, but she would need antibiotics. 

Keep us posted...We love those girls of yours!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Could it be an inguinal hernia?


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm sending lots of well wishes, thoughts and hugs your way.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you!
I am not certain what it could be. It is right up from where her leg meets the groin area. It is super moveable. I can literally move it a half inch or more in any direction. 
When I touch it, she gets the content look when she is having her belly rubbed or is getting massaged. Definitely no pain or discomfort. 

As with everything this girl has had, I want it better and gone! I really do not want her to forever be my delicate health girl!

I am SO excited for the holistic vet appointment. Expensive but we have a full hour appointment. She has reviewed all the paperwork I completed and now they want copies of her records. I do not know why I feel odd asking her traditional vet for that but I do. Perhaps because I can tell that they already think me weird and over the top because of food and treats we feed and such. Now my dog may be getting a chiropractic adjustment? Please. I can see the eye roll already.

The holistic vet only does appointments like these and follow up. She does not see regular patients, manage surgeries or immunizations and such. I am just excited to see what her assessment is of Hope and I also and eager to hear what she thinks of her back. 

As I have mentioned, my other two have different body types than her. You can bend them like cats. Hope is MUCH more stiff and not flexible nor nimble. They glide when they walk. She is not bow legged but looks more like a bulldog or boxer when she walks. I want to make certain that is fine and consistent with her body shape and type and that her hips are not as issue.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I am so sorry Hope is having an issue. I wish I had answers for you, I can't think of anything I would do any differently than you are now doing. Please keep us informed.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm sorry this keeps happening. I'm sure it is nothing serious though and you can count on my prayers.  Keep us posted!! Lucky you finding a holistic vet!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope it is nothing serious. Poor little girl, everything seems to happen to her. Its good you are getting her back looked at. That doesn't sound right for a dog of her age. Best of luck on getting it all sorted.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, he is happy that this feels similar (contained, free moving) like the two she had on her back. He is very unhappy, however, that it is in the groin/mammary area.

So, we got antibiotic tabs and I am to watch every day (he chuckled and said, "I know that I do not have to worry about you watching her closely"-I inferred the eye roll here). If it does not start to shrink (the ones on her back did) or gets worse in the next couple of days, we have to go back for the needle biopsy and she would perhaps then need to have it surgically removed.

They were so nice about printing her medical records for the holistic vet. SO sad that she is just 15 months and it is many pages long. I sure hope that this is not what she will be up against forever. It does just seem like it is always something with her.

Have to still be so careful about introducing new treats even if they are nearly like the treats and food that she normally eats. 

I know that many of you deal with this type of thing and many of you have dealt with MUCH worse for a MUCH longer time. It still makes me worry and be sad for her.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh it's so scary when something is wrong with our pups. You worry because you care
Karen, it's only natural. I hope you get some rest from the stress, and I hope it is nothing
serious. Sending healing thoughts!!! Hugs!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My Emmie is built like a tank and moves that way too. Good luck with her. Sue


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Best wishes to Hope! After all my issues lately I know how stressful it is when your little ones are not well. Here's hoping that it goes down with the antibiotics and she's back to normal soon.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh my, I supe hope the antibiotics does it again for Hope. And please no more after this little girl. You make your people worry so much!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi karen letting you know im thinking of our little hope and want all those bumps to go away soon


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Hope the antibiotics do the trick! If it's a cyst and it doesn't go away, you do want to have it removed, though. An abcess could be brutal in that little tiny girl!


----------



## TikaChi (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi there. I just had a similar experience with my boxer mix. She had a big lump on her neck that was hard and moveable... I was sooooo scared when I found it (you automatically think the the C word). I took her to the vet and they did a fine needle aspirate and it turned out to be a large abscess, I was crying I was so relieved! I have NO idea how she got it! So we had it lanced and clean and then they put a surgical drain in it. 
I hope it's nothing serious and im glad your taking her to the vet to be sure. Good luck!
I really hope you


----------



## TikaChi (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry about that last bit! Ignore it


----------

